# EBMM JP16



## psycle_1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Not real sure what to think about this. Discuss.

JP 16 | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 21, 2016)

Wait....a Floyd 1000? Isn't that what comes on the LTD line of guitars?? And this JP is still $2500 with no piezo? Wow, I mean it looks killer, but about $500+ more than it should be. Should have a gotoh or something for that price.


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yup, a bit overpriced all things considered. Needs a matching headstock IMO, along with locking tuners. Yes, the locking nut is there, but locking tuners is still convenient as hell regardless. Why do you think Jake Bowen put them on his sig Ibanez? They probably went with the Floyd 1000 instead of the Gotoh because of the low profile. I don't think Gotoh currently makes a low profile Floyd.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 21, 2016)

I like it but wish they kept the EBMM bridge. Black with ebony is how I like 'em


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 21, 2016)

They're going after the Floyd or GTFO crowd I think. Will pass on this and get the JPXI.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 21, 2016)

psycle_1 said:


> They're going after the Floyd or GTFO crowd I think. Will pass on this and get the JPXI.



That's the exact one I want


----------



## scrub (Jan 21, 2016)

7 string version?


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, that looks badass!
I like the idea of the Floyd Pro, many complained about the vintage style JP bridge (which is one of the best on the market) so i guess they wanted to get more people interested in the JP line(?)









Digging the new colour and the "Smokey Ebony" Board.
I just hope they kept the Schaller Locking tuners.
Some litte more infos here: 
Meet the Newest John Petrucci Signature Guitar: JP16 | Ernie Ball Music Man


----------



## Vairish (Jan 21, 2016)

It appears to have a piezo, but not the upper toggle switch:


----------



## scrub (Jan 21, 2016)

We've seen this headstock before....


----------



## will_shred (Jan 21, 2016)

I like the Floyd Rose, one of my biggest issues with the JP guitars whenever I got the chance to play one was the trem. Non-locking floating trems are a royal pain. And i'm not even a big fan of floating trems in general.


----------



## Poho (Jan 21, 2016)

Floyd Rose? nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope

The JP floating bridge is one of my favourites of all time. I wonder why they changed it


----------



## scrub (Jan 21, 2016)

Poho said:


> Floyd Rose? nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope
> 
> The JP floating bridge is one of my favourites of all time. I wonder why they changed it



I personally hate Floyds. But lots of people love them so maybe it was to market towards these folks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

Poho said:


> Floyd Rose? nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope
> 
> The JP floating bridge is one of my favourites of all time. I wonder why they changed it



There's like 20 different lines of JP models you can get with Floyds. Get those instead. 

I'm guessing Trucci was looking to go back to the feel of his old Ibanez with this one. Even has Floyd's copy of a Lo Pro Edge. 

CNo clue why they went with the 1000-series, though. They make a German-made Pro.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

Said it in the other thread, may as well in this one too. That guitar is damn hot.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 21, 2016)

I personnaly like it. That color with the ebony board looks killer.


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 21, 2016)

Charvel mojo in a JP body. I'll pass.... perhaps John is bored with EBMM. A switch back to Ibanez on the cards in the near future? Maybe!


----------



## Bucks (Jan 21, 2016)

nice that the scoop is back, but why mess with the perfection that is the EBMM bridge


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

Bucks said:


> nice that the scoop is back, but why mess with the perfection that is the EBMM bridge



Because Petrucci asked? 

Like I said, there's like 50000 other JP sigs you can chose from. There's nothing special about this version besides the Floyd. Whats wrong with more options for us that like Floyds?


----------



## Bucks (Jan 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Petrucci asked?
> 
> Like I said, there's like 50000 other JP sigs you can chose from. There's nothing special about this version besides the Floyd. Whats wrong with more options for us that like Floyds?



I was just making the point of how amazing the EBMM trem is.

Honestly, i think its really cool of EBMM and JP himself to drastically change his guitar with every iteration, it gives us all a lot of choice which is never a bad thing.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2016)

Poho said:


> Floyd Rose? nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope
> 
> The JP floating bridge is one of my favourites of all time. I wonder why they changed it



Petrucci wanted a Floyd equipped guitar? Just going out on a limb.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

I like this guitar and I like Floyd Roses. But I don't think if I were buying a guitar with a locking trem I'd go for this.

I don't think I could justify buying a JP without my favourite thing about the JP, it's trem. Does look cool blacked out except for the headstock, though.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2016)

I dig that actually, but over $2000 and no OFR? Just a pretty lame move.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 21, 2016)

that must be the most expensive 1000series fr equiped guitar ever

ridiculous

but it looks great


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2016)

Viginez said:


> that must be the most expensive 1000series fr equiped guitar ever
> 
> ridiculous
> 
> but it looks great



If the back is any indication, thats a Floyd with piezo saddles and those are not cheap.


----------



## LavaScript (Jan 21, 2016)

Honestly I think EB are making a good choice releasing this one with a Floyd, I believe it will pull in a lot of people who questioned the JP trem.

Oh and that headstock.... sex af ;D


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> If the back is any indication, thats a Floyd with piezo saddles and those are not cheap.



That, and does FR even make a non-import Floyd with Piezos?


----------



## Viginez (Jan 21, 2016)

idk, but it's still a cheap fr, piezo or not


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it's more confusing that they even make a FR1000 with Piezos given that the increased charge for an OFR can't be much in comparison to the cost of Piezo saddles. But what do I know? I'd be more interested in an OFR and no Piezo. That is if I was going to buy this guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm just thinking of reasons why they'd use a FR1000 series on a premium guitar.

First PRS did this with the CE24, now EBMM. The hell's going on?


----------



## trem licking (Jan 21, 2016)

not that i disagree with you guys... for this price an original floyd should be used, but the FR1000 is supposed to be identical to the original in every way. Carvin is even using the 1000 series on their seven strings and their guitars can get up to or exceed this price. just an observation.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2016)

trem licking said:


> not that i disagree with you guys... for this price an original floyd should be used, but the FR1000 is supposed to be identical to the original in every way. Carvin is even using the 1000 series on their seven strings and their guitars can get up to or exceed this price. just an observation.



TBH, I haven't had an issue with 1000s and would probably never swap one out for an OFR without having another reason to. But it's still a strange move on a guitar this pricey. 
The difference with Carvin is that their baseline prices are within the realm of "that makes sense for an FR1000", everything else that puts the guitar over is itemized customizations. So even though you could buy a $2500 Kiesel with a FR1000 it's not the same as buying a $2500 production guitar with one.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah i can see where you're coming from. a guitar of this money-tude should have balls out known quality components used. i felt the same way about the chinese made edge zeros being put on high end jcustom ibanezes and whatnot, though i have no experience with the quality of those it's still off putting. carvin's claim with using the fr1000 series on their sevens is that they were actually having issues with the original floyds and the korean counterparts were of better quality currently. but im veering off topic, yes these should have original german floyds or gotohs IMO


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 21, 2016)

I've never played an FR1000 that didn't work flawlessly and while yes the OFR has its premiums, I honestly don't see an issue with the bridge in this model and as has been pointed out before piezo Floyd saddles are NOT cheap and the technology in this guitar alone is worth the price tag.


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2016)

I actually like the looks of that. Never liked the trems on the JP guitars, and a Floyd is much better, and it looks nice.


However, I also agree with the above. 1000 series on a $2500 guitar? Seriously? Take out the piezo, make it $1399 and they will see many of these sell.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm guessing they went back to the 15" radius? Or does FR now make a 17" bridge? I feel like larger frets would pull in more first-time JP users than the change in trem system.


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2016)

HurrDurr said:


> I've never played an FR1000 that didn't work flawlessly and while yes the OFR has its premiums, I honestly don't see an issue with the bridge in this model and as has been pointed out before piezo Floyd saddles are NOT cheap and the technology in this guitar alone is worth the price tag.



I have two 1000-series that work great. No complaints. However, those are also on $700 guitars.....


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 21, 2016)

it doesnt have piezzo, the back plate was probably one of the 187541269 they have on stock mass produced

it makes sense as Petrucci doesnt use piezzo in every song and he likes to change guitars quite often during gigs. Also this and the floyd I bet you is to please the masses, same with the ebony, roasted neck, black hardware. This guitar seems to be more of a "fan made" rather than "Petrucci made"


----------



## PBGas (Jan 21, 2016)

Love the guitar! I've been wanting a Floyd setup on this model since they first came out. I am not at all a fan of the stock trem. 

It doesn't look like there is a Piezo setup for this even though the back plate shows it. Hopefully not because I hate that godawful jack in the back. 

Will be looking at getting the 7 string version of this one for sure!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> I'm guessing they went back to the 15" radius? Or does FR now make a 17" bridge? I feel like larger frets would pull in more first-time JP users than the change in trem system.



Isn't that what the JPX is for?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 21, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> Petrucci wanted a Floyd equipped guitar? Just going out on a limb.



psh, that doesn't make ANY sense


----------



## knet370 (Jan 21, 2016)

i see what john did here..wanting a ibanez lo pro but couldnt put one in the jp16.


----------



## Jujex (Jan 22, 2016)

You know what they should've done instead? 

Make a fixed bridge 6/7 JP with no Piezo and a new bolt on profile for easier access specially for a 7.

As much as I love the piezo, this would be cheaper than the current 7s(in the 2000-2200 range) and it's all you need. Mahagony body and Ebony board preferred as well.


----------



## ej207t (Jan 22, 2016)

According to this, It does indeed have a piezo JP 16 | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man

But how do you turn it on? Unless that's a mistake. 

I'm also not sold on the price though. For an extra 300 you get 3 pieces of roasted timber instead of one, a proprietary ebmm bridge (which I'm guessing might cost more to make than buying the equivalent frtp1000 bridges), and a burst finish instead of a solid color with flakes.

Not sure if I have the math right, but 2500 seems a bit much.

In saying that, its around the same ballpark figure as a Jackson dk1 isn't it? which doesn't sound too bad considering one has a signature on it and the other does not.

I love this thing but, yeah, price.... Actually... On I dunno this guitar is too tricky to price.

I guess it's best to reserve judgement till it hits stores. Maybe pricing will change... Slightly..

Also I think this 'smokey' ebony, at some point, was undesirable so they used to chuck these pieces out. Can't remember what company video it was, one that predominantly builds acoustics, where the lumber yard were throwing these out and the company was wtf why???


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2016)

ej207t said:


> According to this, It does indeed have a piezo JP 16 | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man
> 
> But how do you turn it on? Unless that's a mistake.
> 
> Also I think this 'smokey' ebony, at some point, was undesirable so they used to chuck these pieces out. Can't remember what company video it was, one that predominantly builds acoustics, where the lumber yard were throwing these out and the company was wtf why???



Its a mistake,

there no other mention on either the main description of the guitar, or the bridge type. Also there is no volume knob control, no toggle switch, and only one jack out put, the JP line always have the two jacks slots. Plus if you check the wiring diagram there is no mention of piezzo either

The company you mention is Taylor guitars

I still think "smokey ebony" its a fancy way to say a non pure black ebony, which they are trying to sell it as a "wow" feature like roasted maple is.

still think this is a "fan made" JP and not a "Petrucci made" one.... EDIT: after a quick look at the Ernie ball forums (I think we have managed to talk more about this guitar than they do lol), there is a lot of mixed feelings about the guitar, I though they would be jumping all over it, but it seems mayority dont like it or they feel "meh" about it so far


----------



## ej207t (Jan 22, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> The company you mention is Taylor guitars
> 
> I still think "smokey ebony" its a fancy way to say a non pure black ebony, which they are trying to sell it as a "wow" feature like roasted maple is.



Thats the one!

The whole 'smokey' ebony thing reminds me of a tradie with winnie blues rolled up his shirt.


----------



## Kemper (Jan 22, 2016)

First I was a bit impressed and I thought that I pull the trigger on the JP16, but all in all I´m happy with my JP12. Nice neck, nice trem, piezzos etc. I´m curious how JP will explain this guitar. Something like I wanted this one Music Man USA John Petrucci JP6 BFR - Black Sugar Roasted Neck Limited Edition | ProMusicTools with a korean trem?

No offence to EBMM, but the JP16 reminds me of a SBMM version of the JP16. The FR 1000 for itself is a deal breaker. But Brian from SBMM is happy for sure. SBMM can use the same FR that EBMM uses on their guitars ;-)

They should put in a Gotoh GE1996T, I think this trem matches the neckradius better than the FR 1000 (without shims).


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 22, 2016)

So, Reverb posted this video https://youtu.be/5rgAhzkFRJA And at around the 2:40 mark, John says it's equipped with the floyd rose pro? Also, in the subsequent close up it does appear to have piezo saddles although I'm still skeptical on that because the specs don't seem to line up with that. The finish and the smokey ebony are killer though


----------



## electriceye (Jan 22, 2016)

I love the headstock on this one. Normally I prefer same color or black, but the roasted birdseye?? MMMMM MMMM!!!

Although, if I had the cash, I'd go for the Majesty instead. I grabbed one at GC last year and I LOVED the size and weight. Felt like a sports car guitar, if you will.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> So, Reverb posted this video https://youtu.be/5rgAhzkFRJA And at around the 2:40 mark, John says it's equipped with the floyd rose pro? Also, in the subsequent close up it does appear to have piezo saddles although I'm still skeptical on that because the specs don't seem to line up with that. The finish and the smokey ebony are killer though



It's a 1000-series Floyd Rose Pro. It's basically Floyd's take on a Lo-Pro Edge.


----------



## Vairish (Jan 22, 2016)

I think A-Branger is right. The one at Namm does not appear to have piezos:


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 22, 2016)

The more I see it the more I think about Steve Morse


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 22, 2016)

I suppose I'm in the minority, but I really like the natural headstock, especially with the black body/fretboard. Really cool contrast, imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

If they made a SBMM of the JP16, it would probably be the only JPX-style guitar I'd buy. 

And would be able to afford.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 22, 2016)

77zark77 said:


> The more I see it the more I think about Steve Morse



You say that like it's a bad thing?






But with that said, I prefer the look of my 7-string JP Stealth (stock photo)... and it only cost me $1200 used in mint condition. If I was going to buy another and pay that kind of money it would be a PDN or JP15.

(If I wanted a EBMM with a floyd that bad, I'd buy a german OFR, an older JP7 off CL or ebay, and have it installed by a luthier... still prob cheaper.)


----------



## LavaScript (Jan 22, 2016)

http://youtu.be/sGQmBjZF-kg

New video where JP talks about the JP16


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 23, 2016)

I like it. It is more pointy and sleek, more like an RG (maybe Petrucci has a bit of nostalgia for his old Ibanez models?). Not sure what to think about the floyd, and even if it has a piezo, how is he supposed to control it without the switch? Seems strange. But I like that, even though it is black, they made an effort to differentiate it with the smokey fretboard and neck, unfinished headstock, and the brown sparkle. But I agree that overall, it seems overpriced.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2016)

LavaScript said:


> http://youtu.be/sGQmBjZF-kg
> 
> New video where JP talks about the JP16



Thanks for the video, gives a better idea of what the guitar looks like in-person. No doubt the production necks will be a bit less figured than the one shown here, but the colour of the maple nonetheless matches the body colour very well. Also add me to the list of people that love the look of the unmatched headstock; combined with the black hardware it looks fantastic. The blacked out bobbins on the pickups are also a nice touch. 

All that having been said, it does seem to me that this model steps on the JP6/7's toes a little bit. Both are basswood, have an arm scoop, come in a non-piezo variant, and are pitched as being more straightforward guitars than the other alternatives in the line. This basically seems like the same guitar with some added 'upgrades' that I'm sure JP has become accustomed to: the new neck radius, the Illuminators, the new body shape, etc. just to name a few. Ever since the release of the newer models (the JP BFR through to the JP15), JP has always talked about the original JP6/7 as being the guitar for his classic sound, i.e. the sound on the earlier albums from Images and Words through to Octavarium, but especially toward the earlier end of that spectrum. Even though he was using Ibanez for quite a few of those albums, his first EBMM was a surrogate for that guitar; the JP16 seems to follow that trend of 'Ibanez replacements'. The addition of the floyd seems to make that especially clear. 

Anyway, there's not really a point to this post, but it does make me wonder if Sterling's famous phrase, 'our artist models are not dictated by the market, only the artist' still rings true. JP and EBMM have been rolling with this 'new year, new model' release schedule for at least six years now, and it does seem to me that this model makes more sense from a business point of view than a practical one. And this isn't to .... on Sterling or anything, especially since JP has always been adamant that his fans be able to get their hands on just about every guitar he plays. I'm sure this is just another example of him requesting a new guitar for an upcoming album, and then asking for it to be sold so fans can get their hands on it too. Nor am I really complaining about the guitar--it looks fantastic and more options in the line-up are better than fewer. 

But yeah, there's definitely a lot of overlap between this guitar and the original JP6/7, albeit this one has a floyd and perhaps serves as a bit of a modern 'replacement'. It works well with respect to being competitive in the market and gives them a new guitar to sell this year, but I don't really see it occupying an unfilled niche in the JP line-up.


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 23, 2016)

Also, IDK if this was mentioned yet, but this guitar will be available as a 7 string version, which is nice.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 23, 2016)

I think my biggest issue with EBMM is the lack of color options on the anniversary models. The XI is one of my favorites but it'd be really nice to order that in the same color as the JP16. I hate Floyd rose bridges and it's because I've never been good at setting them up. Takes forever and the trade off isn't worth it when the custom JP bridge has been solid for years.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> I think my biggest issue with EBMM is the lack of color options on the anniversary models. The XI is one of my favorites but it'd be really nice to order that in the same color as the JP16. I hate Floyd rose bridges and it's because I've never been good at setting them up. Takes forever and the trade off isn't worth it when the custom JP bridge has been solid for years.



Yeah, the JP bridge is the best floating bridge in my opinion, but some people like floyds as a preference thing. Depends on what you grew up playing and continue to play on a regular basis, really...you tend to prefer what you use. I own both--albeit only one floyd, and (at one point) 3 JPs--and find the EBMM bridges to be just as stable, easier to set-up, and just as capable at the various tremolo tricks (flutter, divebombs, etc.). 

As for the lack of colour options on the anniversary models, I wouldn't expect it to change any time soon. The reason why there's 10(!) different JP models in the first place is because Sterling Ball doesn't like having one model with customiseable features. That's presumably because of the 'we only sell what the artist plays' mantra I talked about before, but also because it adds complexity to the production line. Not saying that it makes sense to me, but it's his opinion and he happens to run the company. In the past he's been outspoken about discontinuing certain colours because they weren't being ordered enough and he got tired of the delays caused by cleaning out the paint guns. This seems to be an extension of that: they can produce JP XIs much faster if the specs never change on an order-to-order basis.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> they can produce JP XIs much faster if the specs never change on an order-to-order basis.



If only this meant that they would be cheap enough for me to afford


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> If only this meant that they would be cheap enough for me to afford



I know what you mean, haha. But in all seriousness, they're really expanding the SBMM line and setting new standards for quality amongst import models. It certainly seems like they're listening to fans saying they love their high-end guitars but simply can't afford them. 

I know it's still not the same, but I guess it's the realistic solution for now. Maybe try planting a money tree in the ol' backyard?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I know what you mean, haha. But in all seriousness, they're really expanding the SBMM line and setting new standards for quality amongst import models. It certainly seems like they're listening to fans saying they love their high-end guitars but simply can't afford them.
> 
> I know it's still not the same, but I guess it's the realistic solution for now. Maybe try planting a money tree in the ol' backyard?


Oh totally, I'm so excited about the new SBMM Majesty, will def pick one up if I can try it first as I have wanted one of those since Music Man released them, but being a college student, there's no way in hell I can dream of affording one lol. They'd be perfect with a piezo system but I know that'll never happen. If the money tree worked out though, I'd need it to pay for school first


----------



## espdna (Jan 23, 2016)

ebmm, best guitars ive ever played


----------



## DarthV (Jan 23, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Yeah, the JP bridge is the best floating bridge in my opinion, but some people like floyds as a preference thing. Depends on what you grew up playing and continue to play on a regular basis, really...you tend to prefer what you use. I own both--albeit only one floyd, and (at one point) 3 JPs--and find the EBMM bridges to be just as stable, easier to set-up, and just as capable at the various tremolo tricks (flutter, divebombs, etc.).



Lo-pro edge would like to have a few words with you  For a non locking floating trem? The JP's is outstanding, but it can't handle the abuse like a good double locking system.

JP16 will be over $4000CAD pre-tax and it has a FR1000? Not sure what EBMM is smoking.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 24, 2016)

The JP16 doesn't have a piezo, it's just an error from EBMM.
In this video John says that it doesn't have the piezo at 1:25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIo-A1dsZuE

Everybody make a mistake once in a while, they even re-did the website so it's just that


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 24, 2016)

DarthV said:


> Lo-pro edge would like to have a few words with you  For a non locking floating trem? The JP's is outstanding, but it can't handle the abuse like a good double locking system.
> 
> JP16 will be over $4000CAD pre-tax and it has a FR1000? Not sure what EBMM is smoking.



Admittedly I'm not the most aggressive trem user, so I don't mean to suggest it's a solution for everyone. To give some perspective, Pantera's stuff is probably the most tremolo-heavy music I play, which in fairness is fairly trem-heavy. Still, the JP bridge handles it gracefully and I don't have to retune very often. When I do, it's quite easy because of the lack of a locking nut. 

As for the FR1000, in the video JP made it sound like they were going for any type of lo-pro floyd, so the FR1000 is the model they settled on. The lo-pro edge is Ibanez exclusive, right? Are there still any lo-pro floyd models in production that EBMM could have used on this guitar that are higher quality than the FR1000 and yet also easy to source in high volume? Presumably the lo-pro format was the #1 concern and quality was secondary. I mean, the whole point of the arm scoop is to get your wrist and picking hand closer to the strings, which high-profile fine tuners would negate entirely. I have no idea what's on the market though...it could be that high quality lo-pros are still being made, but I thought they were pretty much only on Ibanez guitars these days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

Only one I know if is the German-made OFR Pro. They normally have Gotoh make their proprietary Floyd Rose bridges, but Gotoh doesn't make a Pro one. Gotoh bridges also are around $100 - $130, while the German Floyd Rose Pro is literally double that, so I guess it's a cost-saving measure.

EDIT: Scratch that, a BLACK FR Pro costs $300.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only one I know if is the German-made OFR Pro. They normally have Gotoh make their proprietary Floyd Rose bridges, but Gotoh doesn't make a Pro one. Gotoh bridges also are around $100 - $130, while the German Floyd Rose Pro is literally double that, so I guess it's a cost-saving measure.
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, a BLACK FR Pro costs $300.



I did some googling and found this FAQ on the Floyd Rose website. 

The thing I took note of is that the German-made OFR-Pro has a narrower string spacing than the German-made OFR Original, as well as the FR1000 Original and the FR1000 Pro. So that seems to be the answer for why they used the FR1000-Pro right there: the JP bridges use standard floyd string spacing, so the rest of the guitar is all designed around that, from the pickups to the nut, etc. Had they used the German-made OFR-Pro, they'd have to change at least the pickups and the nut at the very least to accommodate the .400" string spacing vs. the .420" it uses now.

EDIT: Actually, I guess DiMarzio F-spaced pickups usually have their poles set to .400" apart, so they wouldn't need replacing. Maybe the comment about the nut still stands though, I'm not sure. But it does seem to make sense to me that they'd opt for the bridge that ISN'T the odd one out, spacing wise. Anyway, does anyone know why the OFR-Pro has different string spacing in the first place? If they were/are using .400" for all the other bridges, why change it with the OFR-Pro?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 26, 2016)

Found another JP16 video. The EBMM rep more or less confirms what I speculated above, namely that this is a 'model update' for the JP6/7 intended to more or less replace it. I wonder if John will keep playing the old ones?


----------



## Minoin (Jan 27, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Found another JP16 video. The EBMM rep more or less confirms what I speculated above, namely that this is a 'model update' for the JP6/7 intended to more or less replace it. I wonder if John will keep playing the old ones?



To me, that doesn't make any sense. The success of the JP-range is in part the trem (with piezo option). Why change a winning team with something that doesn't live up to the original?

I cannot image them discontinuing the basic model that has been their biggest selling line since 2000. Besides the JP16 is an anniversary edition, not a standard line.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, i don't think there is any chance of EBMM discontinuing the JP6/7, they are by far EBMM's best selling guitars.


----------



## gujukal (Jan 27, 2016)

WTF?! The standard JP trem is probably the best looking trem ever. Why destroy the guitar with a ....ing floyd?


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 27, 2016)

they are not going to discontinue the jp6/7 model. You guys (and the guy of the vid) are taking it from the wrong point of view. 

He is only saying "JP wanted the next version of his old models.....", thats him paraphrasing what JP really said, which its just a "for my new model I want some of the old features of my original JPs, like the wood and the arm scoop" 

Music Man doesnt discontinue the models, you can still buy any old version of the JP range, which I think is something unique for them and really awesome as you never have a "window" to buy them. Plus when the next PDN options comes, you can get it in any JP format


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 27, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> they are not going to discontinue the jp6/7 model. You guys (and the guy of the vid) are taking it from the wrong point of view.
> 
> He is only saying "JP wanted the next version of his old models.....", thats him paraphrasing what JP really said, which its just a "for my new model I want some of the old features of my original JPs, like the wood and the arm scoop"
> 
> Music Man doesnt discontinue the models, you can still buy any old version of the JP range, which I think is something unique for them and really awesome as you never have a "window" to buy them. Plus when the next PDN options comes, you can get it in any JP format



To be clear, when I said 'replace it' I meant 'serve exactly the same function as'. I have no doubt that EBMM will keep selling the JP6/7. I suppose I should have worded it better however, so people didn't go off the handle assuming I said that EBMM were discontinuing the old guitars.

That's a totally different thing than JP 'retiring' the JP6/7 from his arsenal though. The JP16 is basically just the JP6/7 upgraded to the JP15 format, which they make plain in the video. He'd be reaching for each of them for the same reasons, and you don't typically go through a model update unless you intend to (mostly) move on from the old guitar. 

Anyway, it's just a thought. Knowing JP he'll still play the JP6/7 infrequently, but I wager you'll be seeing a lot more of the JP16 now.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 27, 2016)

Maddi, JP's tech, has said that for the tour, John is taking the majesty's and a couple of JP16's.

The last time John used a regular JP6/7 was the octavarium tour. Towards the end of that tour he had the prototype BFR's, which you can see on the Score DVD.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 27, 2016)

Bucks said:


> Maddi, JP's tech, has said that for the tour, John is taking the majesty's and a couple of JP16's.
> 
> The last time John used a regular JP6/7 was the octavarium tour. Towards the end of that tour he had the prototype BFR's, which you can see on the Score DVD.



He played a regular JP6 mystic Dream on the Maiden tour (summer 2010) when they played Pull Me Under.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 27, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> He played a regular JP6 mystic Dream on the Maiden tour (summer 2010) when they played Pull Me Under.



Yep, and also a Stealth Black JP7 was part of his regular rig during the Black Clouds and Silver linings tour (source here on JP's website, just scroll down a bit). As you can see though, he was using the JPXI pretty much exclusively on the ADTOE tour. 

I thought he'd still break out a JP6 on the older songs (particularly the ones from Images and Words) but maybe I'm mistaken. No doubt that'll be the stuff he uses the JP16 on now, though.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 27, 2016)

he always plays his latest models. So for this new tour we would be seeing the jp16 in 6 and 7 and a couple of majestys, maybe one artisan one metal color and maybe one standard color, and maaaaaaaaybe a jp15


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 27, 2016)

The Floyd 1000 is literally identical besides being assembled in Korea vs Germany. Assembly, it's basically being upset because a certain ethnic group put together something you bought. They didn't manufacture the parts, it's still made in Germany. It's not the Special, which is actually made from inferior parts.

The purpose of the 1000 is to cut *labor* costs, so unless you guys really just take issue with Koreans handling the parts vs Germans. Then that's pretty petty to pay more just for another group of people to assemble the thing for you 

I actually played these and they're fantastic, they're stable as all hell and I got the chance to wail on one for 30 minutes after NAMM closed on the first day.


----------



## Ari_VD (Jan 28, 2016)

JP16 doesn't have the piezo..
but if it does have the piezo, how do JP turn it on / activate it? Come on... he's the God. he can control everything


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

Ari_VD said:


> JP16 doesn't have the piezo..
> but if it does have the piezo, how do JP turn it on / activate it? Come on... he's the God. he can control everything



I'm pretty sure it's in his rack, right next to the unit that controls the temperature of the sun.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 28, 2016)

I do like the guitar and think a double locking JP is long overdue, but here's the problem....for $1000 less you can buy an Ibanez Prestige guitar with virtually the same specs and a much better bridge. I've owned several guitars with Floyd 1000s too, and yes they are just fine, but they aren't a lo-pro or similar Ibby bridge. I just don't get the price point on this JP16 when there's no maple top or piezo.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Jan 30, 2016)

way too expensive for lack of matching headstock and non official floyd


----------



## Minoin (Jan 31, 2016)

Really curious who came up with the JP16, because it sure isn't Petrucci. In all interviews and vids with JP and the JP16 it is obvious the Majesty is his current love and go to axe. 

Someone at Music Man thought it was a good idea to drop a Floyd in a JP (which in itself is cool) and ask 2,5k.
We (and EBMM) will see how this will sell, more power to the other brands.


----------



## Rolanthas (Jan 31, 2016)

Minoin said:


> Really curious who came up with the JP16, because it sure isn't Petrucci. In all interviews and vids with JP and the JP16 it is obvious the Majesty is his current love and go to axe.
> 
> Someone at Music Man thought it was a good idea to drop a Floyd in a JP (which in itself is cool) and ask 2,5k.
> We (and EBMM) will see how this will sell, more power to the other brands.



Yup, his guitar world interview was basically:

" So this is JP16, 16 years with Music Ma-ANYWAY DID I SHOW YOU THE MAJESTY, I REALLY LIKE THE MAJESTY!"

JP16 is really just a meek "wut?", especially at that price point considering how the line evolved these past years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Floyd 1000 is literally identical besides being assembled in Korea vs Germany. Assembly, it's basically being upset because a certain ethnic group put together something you bought. They didn't manufacture the parts, it's still made in Germany. It's not the Special, which is actually made from inferior parts.
> 
> The purpose of the 1000 is to cut *labor* costs, so unless you guys really just take issue with Koreans handling the parts vs Germans. Then that's pretty petty to pay more just for another group of people to assemble the thing for you
> 
> I actually played these and they're fantastic, they're stable as all hell and I got the chance to wail on one for 30 minutes after NAMM closed on the first day.



Have a link for that? 

On the Floyd Rose website they say the 1000 series are "Made in Korea", not assembled. You'd think they'd want to highlight that the components are still Schaller made. 

There's also this:



Official Floyd Rose Website said:


> Q: What is the difference between the 1000 Series Original and the Original?
> 
> A: The two bridges are manufactured using the same materials and processes, and they are functionally identical. The country of manufacture is the distinction: The Original is produced in Germany and the the 1000 Series Original is produced in Korea.



I don't think "assembled" when seeing the terms "made" and "produced" being used multiple times.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 31, 2016)

That was what a reps (Billy/Brian) at the booth during NAMM mentioned to me, maybe they have their own deal with FR?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> That was what a reps (Billy/Brian) at the booth during NAMM mentioned to me, maybe they have their own deal with FR?



So you're saying that EBMM special orders thier 1000 series units to be made with German Schaller parts? 

I have a feeling Billy/Brian are either ill informed or kinda full of it. 

It's in Floyd Rose's best interest to talk up thier products, so I doubt they're misrepresenting things. They've always been pretty honest about thier supply chain.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 31, 2016)

I said maybe because I see very little reason for two dudes I know who are really great CS guys for Ernie Ball to lie. Maybe it was misinformation, but that's what I was told and I'm just passing it along, I'm not saying what you said.

Not impossible either, didn't Jackson have Lo Pro Floyds reworked or something for the Broderick models not too long ago?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I said maybe because I see very little reason for two dudes I know who are really great CS guys for Ernie Ball to lie. Maybe it was misinformation, but that's what I was told and I'm just passing it along, I'm not saying what you said.
> 
> Not impossible either, didn't Jackson have Lo Pro Floyds reworked or something for the Broderick models not too long ago?



Thought you might have more to go on after pretty much calling folks racist/xenophobic for not instantly fawning over the cheaper made hardware. 

To clarify, Jackson pushed for the development of a 7 string version of an existing bridge. Nothing more really.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 31, 2016)

Clarification from employees of the company that is building the instruments isn't enough? Isn't that what people do to get verification anyways? Ask the company in the first place?

And if the assembly thing is true, then the only difference IS it being handled by a different ethnic group. I didn't "pretty much" call anyone racist or xenophobic, but pointing out that the difference is a different group of people handling the same exact stuff.

I don't like the fact that you're putting words at an extreme/dramatic variation in my mouth as if that was exactly what I said. I still stand by what I *actually* said. I'm out, I don't want to keep going back and forth but if I'm wrong about it, I'm wrong and I'll own up to it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Clarification from employees of the company that is building the instruments isn't enough? Isn't that what people do to get verification anyways? Ask the company in the first place?



You never said that in the first place. You just started acting like it was a well known fact and folks were being, in your words "petty". 




> And if the assembly thing is true, then the only difference IS it being handled by a different ethnic group. I didn't "pretty much" call anyone racist or xenophobic, but pointing out that the difference is a different group of people handling the same exact stuff.



That's a big "if". 

What you actually said:


> it's basically being upset because a certain ethnic group put together something you bought





> so unless you guys really just take issue with Koreans handling the parts vs Germans. Then that's pretty petty to pay more just for another group of people to assemble the thing for you



I'm not even going to get into it, the statements speak well for themselves. 




> I don't like the fact that you're putting words at an extreme/dramatic variation in my mouth as if that was exactly what I said. I still stand by what I *actually* said. I'm out, I don't want to keep going back and forth but if I'm wrong about it, I'm wrong and I'll own up to it.



You came here acting like you knew more than everyone else, was called on it, and was called out on the silliness of the rationalizations you were trying to make. I see you do this with all the brands you're cozy with. They're just guitars man, no need to get worked up. We're not calling your sister ugly, just pointing out issues we have with some guitars.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think ethnicity or race really has anything to do with this. Nationality maybe, but even that claim is a little nebulous. It is true for example that people are more wary of parts made in China/Korea/Southeast Asia than in Europe, but only because those parts of the world have historically been linked with the cheapest guitars and guitar parts on the market. And that's not prejudice against a nationality really, but rather a judgment placed on a manufacturing hub known for cheap metals and cheap labour costs. Call it misinformed if you will, but it isn't malicious; I don't think anyone was being petty for asking where that bridge was produced. Anyway, sounds like that debate's over, so moving on...



> Really curious who came up with the JP16, because it sure isn't Petrucci. In all interviews and vids with JP and the JP16 it is obvious the Majesty is his current love and go to axe.



Not to keep harping on the point, but I think Petrucci just ordered this guitar to update the old model, which is to be used for his classic sound. I'd imagine on the new tour he'll mostly be using it on the Ibanez-era DT stuff. There's exceptions, but JP has always kind of been focused on finding new ways to change his sound and push the envelope, gear-wise. In light of that, the Majesty is really the more interesting guitar from his perspective, and it had a lot more design and planning work go into it too. The JP16 is more like housekeeping. 

Still a beautiful guitar though. No reason why it can't be interesting to us even if it is less so for JP.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 2, 2016)

got my tickets to see the stars play the wings feb 29th...

cant wait...first game ive gone to see all season...used to go all the alot when i had time.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 2, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Not to keep harping on the point, but I think Petrucci just ordered this guitar to update the old model, which is to be used for his classic sound. I'd imagine on the new tour he'll mostly be using it on the Ibanez-era DT stuff. There's exceptions, but JP has always kind of been focused on finding new ways to change his sound and push the envelope, gear-wise. In light of that, the Majesty is really the more interesting guitar from his perspective, and it had a lot more design and planning work go into it too. The JP16 is more like housekeeping.



the only thing this guitar has to the old model is the scoop, and body wood(but also other jps and first majestys also have baswood) so nop. The rest is different.

he for sure would use the guitar live, as he always does with his previous releases, hes not like Steve Vai kinda player who has his 3-4 favourite gutiars and doesnt use anything else. He always change his line up depending his latest gear.

in the reddit ama he did not long ago, someone asked him and he said it was in a way to spice things up in his rack. He always try to do something different on every release, and when he looked his collection every guitar had the MM bridge, so he decided to have this time a different bridge just to have a different flavour 

I still think this guitar was more aimed at fans rather than JP


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 2, 2016)

John was there and he seemed pretty excited about this model, but he was also just as stoked on the Artisan Majesty models. They put them out on a yearly basis so it could very well just be a variation for the sake of it, but I liked the JP16 quite a bit when I played it and it didn't feel any less solid than the JP15 or Majesties they had there. I got to stay an extra hour and noodle on everything they had through their setups, ask questions, etc.

The only guitar he didn't use that often live was the X, everything after that was released saw regular live use. He designs the things so I'm sure he would be unhappy with his own guitar enough to use it live. I think he didn't use the X live because it was too much of a departure from what he likes. Hence why the XI pretty much went back to the original BFR feel and similar specs.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 2, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I do like the guitar and think a double locking JP is long overdue, but here's the problem....for $1000 less you can buy an Ibanez Prestige guitar with virtually the same specs and a much better bridge. I've owned several guitars with Floyd 1000s too, and yes they are just fine, but they aren't a lo-pro or similar Ibby bridge. I just don't get the price point on this JP16 when there's no maple top or piezo.



Basically all of this. Last I knew, you couldn't get an Ibanez with a peizo, but for the significantly less than the difference in price you could have one installed.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 2, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> the only thing this guitar has to the old model is the scoop, and body wood(but also other jps and first majestys also have baswood) so nop. The rest is different.
> 
> he for sure would use the guitar live, as he always does with his previous releases, hes not like Steve Vai kinda player who has his 3-4 favourite gutiars and doesnt use anything else. He always change his line up depending his latest gear.
> 
> ...



I think we're making the same point but from different perspectives. You're saying the changes are enough to make this an entirely new guitar that fits somewhere in JPs arsenal (or spice rack, as he likes to call it), whereas I'm saying he created a new guitar very much in line with one of his old models, and presumably to serve a similar purpose. To continue with JPs spice analogy, we're talking Cayenne Pepper vs. Hot Chilli here  Different, yes, but very similar in terms of use and 'taste'. 

You mentioned the shared features, which are the arm scoop and the body wood (which to be fair, were arguably the defining features of the original guitar amidst the other models until the JP16). What's different seems more numerous, but seems to me to just be updates in terms of what JP has become accustomed to in the years since. He's said since the introduction of the BFR that he prefers the larger body, so it's no surprise the JP16 borrows its shape (save for the arm scoop) from the JP15. Likewise, the neck radius, preamp system, and the Illuminators are all borrowed from the JP15, which in turn were inherited from the JP13. And every model since the JP 13 has been the same in all these departments, so these features being different from the original JP6/7 isn't proof against this not being a model update of sorts. Hell, even the Majesty, which is much more of a departure from the traditional line, and also the only other model I haven't mentioned that was released in the years since the JP13, also has a 17" neck radius, active preamp system, and Illuminator pickups. It's just part and parcel with every new model now because it's apparently what JP is comfortable with these days. 

So yeah, there are differences, but they are just the new 'standard' features JP is putting on all his guitars over the last three years or so, not conscious departures from the original model or the rest of the JP line. I'd be willing to bet if JP redesigned the JP6/7 today, it'd look like the JP16, and that's why I'm calling it a sort of 'model update'. The only essential difference in my eyes in the Floyd Rose bridge, but that's just yet another feature that brings this model back in line with his Ibanez days and his so-called classic sound (which the original JP6/7 has become the posterboy for). 

Anyway, it doesn't really matter. It's just how I'm seeing it, we all have different opinions.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 2, 2016)

The more I look at it the more I like it.


----------



## psycle_1 (Feb 3, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> The more I look at it the more I like it.



Unfortunately, same here. LOL. I wish they wouldn't have put the forearm scoop on it, but oh well.


----------



## Yianni54 (Feb 7, 2016)

I think it is really sharp the way they paired the roasted maple with the black/brownish paint. 

I'm just wondering what that Korean Floyd will be like. Not sure if I should get this or get a Majesty.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 7, 2016)

Yianni54 said:


> I think it is really sharp the way they paired the roasted maple with the black/brownish paint.
> 
> I'm just wondering what that Korean Floyd will be like. Not sure if I should get this or get a Majesty.



Majesty for sure 

I prefer the lighter body and thinner neck


----------



## Yianni54 (Feb 7, 2016)

you still liking yours?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 16, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> The company you mention is Taylor guitars
> 
> I still think "smokey ebony" its a fancy way to say a non pure black ebony, which they are trying to sell it as a "wow" feature like roasted maple is.





ej207t said:


> Thats the one!
> 
> The whole 'smokey' ebony thing reminds me of a tradie with winnie blues rolled up his shirt.



Thought I'd share this video since I remember there being some discussion about the 'Smokey Ebony' thing being a sales tactic. I certainly wasn't ignorant to the woes of sourcing ebony prior to watching this, but this video was an eye-opener to me nonetheless. 

The TL;DW for those who don't have 13 minutes: 

Taylor owns the company that has the logging rights for ebony in Cameroon, which is pretty much the last country in the world with significant and legal ebony reserves. Taylor has legal rights to as much as 75% of Cameroon's ebony (they are presumably logging it at a more sustainable rate, however). 
Bob Taylor relates a story where only 2 in 20 ebony trees were being successfully logged, whilst the rest (i.e. 90%) were cut down and discarded. That's because only 2 in every 20 trees cut down has the purest black ebony (known to me as Gaboon ebony, but obviously it is no longer harvested in Gaboon), whilst the rest had colour variation. This variation is identified through the stump, which in turn requires cutting down the tree, but the trees wouldn't be hauled if they're known to be discoloured. This is because demand made the blackest ebony worth 5x as much as the discoloured stuff, and the local loggers were barely making any profit on the blackest ebony to begin with. So the discoloured ebony was left to rot because harvesting it wasn't economically viable. 
Bob Taylor decided to make the discoloured ebony and the blackest ebony the same price to avoid this wastage. So now we have 10x the amount of ebony, but 90% of it will be of the discoloured variety. He neither argued that this was a good or a bad thing, just said it was reality. People can choose to market it as a beautiful thing if they want, or as an ugly thing if they want, but as a responsible harvester, Taylor has to sell it all. 
Consequently, you'll be seeing a lot more guitars in the future with discoloured ebony because that's what Taylor is pushing. It's just a reality of the natural world that ~90% of Taylor's ebony stocks will be so-called 'discoloured'. 

So that explains why EBMM went with the 'Smokey Ebony'--I'd imagine Taylor is putting the lean on their larger clients to start purchasing whatever stocks they have, not just the blackest of the black. I'd wager this is how it'll be from here on out too, at least for the mass market builders. Obviously you'll always still get your preference with custom instruments, etc.

Ostensibly EBMM is spinning it as a bit of a marketing thing here, but maybe not (they might just be trying to protect themselves from accusations of using low-quality ebony). Either way, so be it. We're going to have to stop moaning about it if we want the ebony forests to be logged sustainably.

Anyway, didn't mean to preach, I just enjoyed the video. Maybe you will too.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 16, 2016)

Bucks said:


> Maddi, JP's tech, has said that for the tour, John is taking the majesty's and a couple of JP16's.



Source... ?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> So that explains why EBMM went with the 'Smokey Ebony'--I'd imagine Taylor is putting the lean on their larger clients to start purchasing whatever stocks they have, not just the blackest of the black. I'd wager this is how it'll be from here on out too, at least for the mass market builders. Obviously you'll always still get your preference with custom instruments, etc.
> 
> Ostensibly EBMM is spinning it as a bit of a marketing thing here, but maybe not (they might just be trying to protect themselves from accusations of using low-quality ebony). Either way, so be it. We're going to have to stop moaning about it if we want the ebony forests to be logged sustainably.
> 
> Anyway, didn't mean to preach, I just enjoyed the video. Maybe you will too.



I think it's great that ebony being used is being left natural. Most people dye their ebony to darken it anyways, but given the opportunity I'd think that having a nice variation in my ebony would be desirable but that's just me. Some guitars have that stealth look that black ebony will complement, but lighter and more mixed ebony has it's place too.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 16, 2016)

The physical properties of ebony are the same whatever the color. I do think that streaked ebony looks even better with natural tops who are themselves of varied colours. If all you want is black, then stained rosewood does the trick too. (the guy inventing a way to have black maple boards will get rich too)


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 16, 2016)

It may also be why they went with that dark brown colour for the body. It compliments the ebony well, and picks up whatever brown spots/streaks might be in it.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Feb 17, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks music man is gonna make alot if they just make the JPs semi custom like Andersons or Suhrs, with different top options, colour, hardware, wood options etc?


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2016)

eugeneelgr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks music man is gonna make alot if they just make the JPs semi custom like Andersons or Suhrs, with different top options, colour, hardware, wood options etc?



well you can already select the color top that you want. But yeah having a choice of the color of the hardware (chrome/gold/black) would be good, same with wood choices. 

In a way you kinda can when they offer special runs for rosewood necks, and the PDN color/hardware/wood runs that you can apply to any model.

Not sure how hard this would be for them to do, but I dont see much difference with what is already the process to order. Like they could do that for only trough an PDN store kidna thing.

would be cool to see some cool color combinations from people


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 17, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> would be cool to see some cool color combinations from people



Hot pink everything with maple neck and black hardware. I'd be the first one down the line. And another in matte white w/maple neck.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Hot pink everything with maple neck and black hardware. I'd be the first one down the line. And another in matte white w/maple neck.



add some white pups to it and maybe a nice top with a trans pink color (or not) and you have a winner


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 17, 2016)

Yianni54 said:


> you still liking yours?



I still LOVE mine


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 18, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> > Originally Posted by Bucks View Post
> > Maddi, JP's tech, has said that for the tour, John is taking the majesty's and a couple of JP16's.
> 
> 
> Source... ?



Just got back from the first London show of the Astonishing. For the record, it was unbelieveable! I'd like to think it was perhaps a bit more magical being the first show of the tour as well. 

Anyway, JP didn't play a single JP16 all night. If he did bring them on tour, he's not using them yet. A bunch of different Majestys, a Taylor 6 string, and a Taylor 12 string, but that was it. 

The JP2C sounded pretty ridiculous as well. One of the best guitar tones I've ever heard live.


----------



## Jorock (Feb 22, 2016)

I prefer the older style JPs by a long shot


----------



## Mathemagician (May 25, 2016)

Buuuump. Anyone play/own one yet? I'm seeing places online only having pre-orders up still. Hoping to get someone's in-person thoughts.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jul 3, 2016)

Slight necro bump but if you look at the specs on their website it says Dimarzio Sonic Ecstasy pickups. That's what the 4th signature pickup set now? Also went to warped tour Friday and according to the dude working there he said they're like a beefier Illuminator and voiced specifically for the 16.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 3, 2016)

That's news to me. I didn't know he had another set already.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 3, 2016)

I.really want this in a 7


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just wanted to say I love natural ebony, the total black stuff is nice but some colour in there is awesome. If it comes like that let it, I really hope it stays that way but I know brands will look for the blackest or dye it.

Heck lots of people love spalted maple, and thats literally wood that had been affected by fungi.

Also I love the new JP. I like floyds I like JP's and I love roasted maple. Seems like a win to me.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jul 3, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> That's news to me. I didn't know he had another set already.



I was surprised. We have the original custom set in the early JP6/JP7's, CL/LF, Illuminators and now the Sonic Ecstasy pickups. Curious to hear this new set and maybe even pickup (....ty pun!) a JP16-7.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 4, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> I was surprised. We have the original custom set in the early JP6/JP7's, CL/LF, Illuminators and now the Sonic Ecstasy pickups. Curious to hear this new set and maybe even pickup (....ty pun!) a JP16-7.



Wasn't the D Sonic his pickup, too?


----------



## Drakester (Jul 7, 2016)

StevenC said:


> Wasn't the D Sonic his pickup, too?


That was Brad Delson's I think.

By the way, I got this response from Dimarzio regarding the Sonic Ecstasy:


> Music Man will be making an official announcement soon. It is not a typo. The pickups are currently only available on the guitar, but we anticipate they will be available for general sale at a later date.



Edit: updated specs from EBMM forum


> New Updated Specs for JP 16 Sonic Ecstasy pickups
> Dimarzio Sonic Ecstasy pickups have been specifically designed to John's exacting specification's emphasizing an increased mid and low-frequency response. Sonic Ecstasy pickups deliver more power, depth, and warmth.
> 
> DP269 Sonic Ecstasy neck HB 300(output) 4.5(treble) 7(mid) 6.5(bass) 13.8(DC RES)
> ...



Bridge voicing seems to be a bit different, more towards a gravity storm I'd guess


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 7, 2016)

Drakester said:


> That was Brad Delson's I think.
> 
> By the way, I got this response from Dimarzio regarding the Sonic Ecstasy:
> 
> ...



Cool! 
Definitely interesting to note that unlike the move from the CL to the Illuminator, the Sonic Ecstasy seems to be a more dramatic change.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 8, 2016)

The Illuminator was a huge change from the CL IMO, a major improvement everywhere the CL seemed to fall apart under.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 12, 2016)

Definitely interested in these pickups. That name though.....Sonic Ecstasy?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2016)

Sounds like it's his take on a Super Distortion, with more focus on the midrange and low end.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 12, 2016)

Yup, the name is on par John's lyrics  sounds good though and I'll probably grab a set sometime.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 13, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like it's his take on a Super Distortion, with more focus on the midrange and low end.



Yup, specs also had me thinking Tone Zone a little bit, but different magnet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.guitarworld.com/reviews-...all-music-man-john-petrucci-jp16-guitar/29439

According to this, the new pickups are based on Illuminators, but tweaked to work better in basswood.


----------



## InFlames235 (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks like the JP16 is out today via the Ernie Ball FB page - looking forward to reviews. I'd have been totally interested if it had the regular bridge but I'm sure people will love the Floyd.


----------



## narad (Aug 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.guitarworld.com/reviews-...all-music-man-john-petrucci-jp16-guitar/29439
> 
> According to this, the new pickups are based on Illuminators, but tweaked to work better in basswood.



This is like honestly the best I've heard Paul play ever.


----------



## Womb raider (Aug 1, 2016)

Dig the roast maple neck and headstock. Its already been said, but why did they not go with a Floyd original for a $2.5k guitar?


----------



## shredfiend (Aug 1, 2016)

Like the neck as well.
Zero interest in a floyd. If they would of made this a hardtail, I probably would order.(have a JP12 on the way,used-mint).


----------



## Lemons (Aug 1, 2016)

The floyd was a deal breaker for me as well, there's just something about them that stops me ever loving a guitar with one.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 2, 2016)

You have what, 30 models of JPs without floyds, let floyd people have their fun.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 2, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> You have what, 30 models of JPs without floyds, let floyd people have their fun.



For me personally it's more like I just wish the less visually attractive JP13 was the one with the Floyd. Because the MM trem is nicer.


----------



## PBGas (Aug 2, 2016)

Glad they finally put a Floyd on one. I know I am in the minority but I absolutely have no use for the stock trem.


----------



## aceinet (Aug 2, 2016)

But it should be a Floyd Original. Would it really have made such a huge difference in the price? Heck why not a Music Man stamped Floyd?


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

not really attractive to me, i much prefer the jp15


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Aug 11, 2016)

aceinet said:


> But it should be a Floyd Original. Would it really have made such a huge difference in the price? Heck why not a Music Man stamped Floyd?



High-end builders seem to dislike Schaller made Floyds, so that might be part of the reason. I sure hope EBMM doesn't ship it with the 1000-series bar, though, that thing is not the best.


----------



## 8195229 (Aug 12, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> High-end builders seem to dislike Schaller made Floyds, so that might be part of the reason. I sure hope EBMM doesn't ship it with the 1000-series bar, though, that thing is not the best.



I wonder if they hate it cause it cuts into profit margins.


----------



## aceinet (Aug 12, 2016)

But if EBMM has stacks of their own floyds sitting around why not just put them on this guitar? This guitar is the same street price as an Axis so it must be a price point issue in the supply chain for the JP16. The roasted neck maybe? Just things to make you go hmm.....


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 1, 2016)

Did we ever determine why they went with the 1000 series FR? Especially considering that the EBMM/Gotoh Floyds are perfect.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2016)

I can understand why he went for the 1000-series on the 7-string. Because that's the only FR Pro you can get for a 7. 

No clue why they used it for the 6. They should have used a Gotoh like they used for everything else.


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 1, 2016)

Probably gonna pull the trigger on one soon, I should be able to post a review within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 6, 2016)

I played one of these the other day and it actually had a Floyd Rose Pro on it. They probably switched to that instead of the Korean made model.

REALLY nice playing guitar too, I would really like one some day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2016)

Church2224 said:


> I played one of these the other day and it actually had a Floyd Rose Pro on it. They probably switched to that instead of the Korean made model.



They have a Korean-made FR Pro.

http://www.floydrose.com/catalog/tremolos/6:1000-series-pro/pro

The reason he probably went for this one is because of the wider string spacing, judging by the specs.


----------



## robski92 (Sep 7, 2016)

> less visually attractive JP13



 I like my JP13


----------



## scrub (Nov 7, 2017)

I saw DT last night in Cincy. He played the JP16 the entire Images and Word set.


----------

